
Of Course You’ll Keep Developing For The iPhone  - sant0sk1
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/14/of-course-youll-keep-developing-for-the-iphone/
======
river_styx
This article is a bit light on content, but Arrington is basically right. As
long as Apple wields and provides easy access to such a large, ever-growing,
and eager market, developers will continue to build products for the platform
regardless of Apple's questionable practices.

~~~
litewulf
Which is why the correct response is to not support such behavior instead of
using the shiny toys and whining online...

I'm curious if, in the spate of recent "OH NO APPLE HAS LOCKIN" articles, if
anyone actually decided to stop using their iPhones. Because if not, Apple is
going to happily continue counting its money over there and we will continue
to have a stream of locked down phones.

------
ivey
I normally don't click TC links, and I normally don't agree with Arrington,
but this is 100% spot on.

Even if Apple used a completely random method for approving apps (you have a
74.2% chance of approval, regardless of quality or content) people would still
develop for the platform, because the barrier to entry is relatively low, and
the potential rewards are high.

Compare to what Duke students do for basketball tickets:
<http://www.duiki.com/wiki/Krzyzewskiville>

------
netcan
He's 100% correct. There is a market opportunity here. The threat of wasting
resources is minor in comparison.

Going by pure business realities, iphone developers that stop developing just
because of this are going to be extreme end-cases.

